# The 'evil zombie doll' we adore



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like this story. check it out.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/personal/12/02/o.doll.many.happy.returns/index.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's so Twilight Zonish


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Finally! Proof that Barbie is evil!! I knew it!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I had one of those 3' walking dolls as a kid, don't know if it was the Barbie brand or not, but good thing it wasn't posessed and did evil things to my family for how it was treated because last time I remember seeing her, my brothers had recruited her to the army by shaving all her hair off and then used her as a b-b gun target.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And I'll bet that's why she and Ken never married


----------

